# Engine cover and fuel flap painted



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

Well after a little inspiration from a recent post on here and the fact work was a little slow this afternoon I decided to try a few mods 

Fuel filler colour coded with a bronze detail on the lettering 

And engine cover colour coded with bronze detail.
Am happy with the engine cover as the standard tts one was a bit of a disappointment when I first popped the bonnet 
But undecided about the filler flap at the moment.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Like it!


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah, I like it as well


----------



## b davenport (Jun 19, 2010)

Looks vey flash,great job


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

powerplay said:


> Like it!


Thanks, think it might take a while to get used to not seeing the aluminium filler but after I swapped the mirror covers over for carbon ones it was kinda standing out


----------



## scofair1968 (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm liking that!


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

How did you manage to paint the TT logo in the fuel cap so perfectly mate?

Any tips?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Love the fuel cap but not sure about the engine to be perfectly honest.


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

Bayley said:


> How did you manage to paint the TT logo in the fuel cap so perfectly mate?
> 
> Any tips?


Was a bit of a nightmare,colour coded it first then gave a coat of lacquer and a bake,then airbrushed the gold around the lettering and flatted the area back to leave the gold only in the recess, then re lacquered.


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

For me, too flash for the colour of the car, but if like it then cool.


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Kinnard said:


> Bayley said:
> 
> 
> > How did you manage to paint the TT logo in the fuel cap so perfectly mate?
> ...


Thought about doing it with plasti dip but couldnt get body colour match..

Got a custom body colour touch up pen now to try and have a go at it with that.

Didn't think about an airbrush though


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

the minty1 said:


> For me, too flash for the colour of the car, but if like it then cool.


No problem I'm after honest opinions.
The car does seem to always look black in photos though 
This is the only picture that kinda shows the colour of the car


----------



## robbie_boy (Nov 5, 2010)

Looks amazing 
I love the Gold colour with the Black
I didn't understand the process you took on doing the letters so nice and clean. Could you explain again?
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

robbie_boy said:


> Looks amazing
> I love the Gold colour with the Black
> I didn't understand the process you took on doing the letters so nice and clean. Could you explain again?
> Thanks,
> Rob


Thanks
Say if I wanted to leave mine in aluminium but have red lettering 
I would spray red around the lettering,obviously overspray would cover the rest of the flap
Then with fine paper and a block sand all the red back off down to the aluminium which would leave 
The red paint still on the letters as they are recessed,then re lacquer the flap 
Sorry not the best at trying to explain hope that helps


----------



## haywoon (Mar 23, 2013)

Engine cover looks great - I've decided to leave my fuel cap and tone in the spoiler struts and wheels and mirror caps on my black TTS


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

Just to quickly add I am a professional painter and doing this method was quite tricky
You really have to be careful when rubbing back the colour you have added not to rub to hard and to much that you go through the original paint on the flap.
Maybe an alternative method would be to wipe of carefully with an appropriate paint remover instead of sanding.


----------



## planman (Sep 15, 2002)

Did red lettering on my aluminium fuel flap to my phantom black car but it looked awful so its now bak to normal. But all credit to you, think yours looks cool!


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

haywoon said:


> Engine cover looks great - I've decided to leave my fuel cap and tone in the spoiler struts and wheels and mirror caps on my tts
> Looks good,I have done the same only bronze instead but thought the all of the filler flap painted bronze would look shit hence just doing the lettering,I also did the centre trim in the rear valance but colour coded the rest of the valance


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks great! Like the bronze colour scheme, totally unique and pulls it off very well


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Kinnard said:


> Well after a little inspiration from a recent post on here and the fact work was a little slow this afternoon I decided to try a few mods
> 
> Fuel filler colour coded with a bronze detail on the lettering
> 
> ...


I am not sure about the filler cap either! More photos may help  
Did you remove the filler cap to re spray? If so was it a simple job or not?


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

McKenzie said:


> Looks great! Like the bronze colour scheme, totally unique and pulls it off very well


Cheers McKenzie might change it for one of your carbon ones and do a similar thing at some point


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi illingworth 
I actually bought a new one as all the original parts from the car I have kept so I can fit it all back to standard if need be 
So yes it was off the car and stripped down to be painted 
It was just starting to rain last night and I only had my phone camera so only other photo is this one
Will try do some tomorrow


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

planman said:


> Did red lettering on my aluminium fuel flap to my phantom black car but it looked awful so its now bak to normal. But all credit to you, think yours looks cool!


Cheers planman
How did you get on with your rear wing,all ok


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Really like the engine cover, smarten s up the engine bay no end.

The allu coloured fuel cap is a bit of as trademark of the TT but I can totally understand why you you resprayed it being as it was the only silver item left on the car.

Was the engine cover easy to do ?


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

Templar said:


> Really like the engine cover, smarten s up the engine bay no end.
> 
> The allu coloured fuel cap is a bit of as trademark of the TT but I can totally understand why you you resprayed it being as it was the only silver item left on the car.
> 
> Was the engine cover easy to do ?


I agree the aluminium flap is a bit of a trademark which is why I was unsure and still am 
However I was planning on changing it for carbon to match the mirrors and also fit a carbon wing so I thought I would try a colour coded version and see what it looked like,I guess it's different but undecided myself
The engine cover wasn't too bad some clips that hold the insulation on the back a little tricky and the audi badge is welded so a bit of care needs to be taken when removing


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

If you're looking for a carbon fuel flap drop McKenzie a pm and see if he can help you out


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

Templar said:


> If you're looking for a carbon fuel flap drop McKenzie a pm and see if he can help you out


Yeah cheers I have his carbon mirror covers which are great and noticed on a previous thread he wasn't far of producing his filler flap.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Kinnard said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > If you're looking for a carbon fuel flap drop McKenzie a pm and see if he can help you out
> ...


It's getting there but still needs some work on fitment. Should looks pretty tasty when done. Also managed to keep a stealthy looky TT emblem


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

It's getting there but still needs some work on fitment. Should looks pretty tasty when done. Also managed to keep a stealthy looky TT emblem 



[/quote]

Good work mate I imagine fitment hard work cause the oem one was pretty awkward to re fit 
Fair play to you trying to keep the tt emblem but I'm a bit unsure about it as understandably it's lost the sharpness 
In my case if I get one of those of you I would be tempted to smooth it out and get maybe a tts decal made up,stick it on and re laquer over it


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Kinnard said:


> Good work mate I imagine fitment hard work cause the oem one was pretty awkward to re fit
> Fair play to you trying to keep the tt emblem but I'm a bit unsure about it as understandably it's lost the sharpness
> In my case if I get one of those of you I would be tempted to smooth it out and get maybe a tts decal made up,stick it on and re laquer over it


The TT logo looks softer in the pictures than in the flesh. Could be the light and the lacquer but still has sharp edges. Not as sharp as the OEM design as it wouldn't sit in right otherwise. Once I have found out the best method of getting the fitment right I could always design an inner flap without the logo as well. Both parts are a fix on over the OEM flap piece of Prepreg Carbon, you wouldn't know from looking at all. It's just getting the flap opening area clean so there are no confliction. it's amazing how 10 degrees hotter in temperature changes the tolerances.


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

The TT logo looks softer in the pictures than in the flesh. Could be the light and the lacquer but still has sharp edges. Not as sharp as the OEM design as it wouldn't sit in right otherwise. Once I have found out the best method of getting the fitment right I could always design an inner flap without the logo as well. Both parts are a fix on over the OEM flap piece of Prepreg Carbon, you wouldn't know from looking at all. It's just getting the flap opening area clean so there are no confliction. it's amazing how 10 degrees hotter in temperature changes the tolerances.[/quote]

Good stuff mate I will be interested once you got it all sorted


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

McKenzie said:


> Kinnard said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


Looking really good Dan, I'm impressed. Keep up the good work 8)


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

Couple more pictures unfortunately only have a camera on my phone so not the best.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

That's a nice look..all ties in well now methinks.


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

Templar said:


> That's a nice look..all ties in well now methinks.


Thanks have definitely warmed to it now, think it will be a keeper


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Kinnard said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > That's a nice look..all ties in well now methinks.
> ...


There's a thread on here somewhere showing a red TT with tinted rear lights...have you give it any thoughts ?

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewit ... 1225863305 thinking something like this stuff


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

Templar said:


> Kinnard said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


Cheers will have a look not really though about that
Think my next mod has to be these,I don't mind the oem wheels but I do like to be different


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Taste, will go nice on your motor. Can you get the right offset and width, or you quite happy to go the spacers route ?


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

Templar said:


> Taste, will go nice on your motor. Can you get the right offset and width, or you quite happy to go the spacers route ?


Yeah have spoken to them they make any size any width and any offset so they are fully custom unfortunately very pricey


----------



## haywoon (Mar 23, 2013)

Kinnard said:


> Couple more pictures unfortunately only have a camera on my phone so not the best.


The black fuel cap looks absolutely ace - really suits your car.....and this is coming from someone who loves the standard tt fuel cap!


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

Cheers haywoon 
Your motor is looking good with the fixed spoiler, nearly chose that one myself only didn't as I wanted to fit a carbon top so went with the rs one


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

I really like the fuel cap.

I'd like to do mine black too to tie in with black mirror caps when I get round to getting them fitted (silver car), but not sure if I could be bothered with the hassle!


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

Lyons said:


> I really like the fuel cap.
> 
> I'd like to do mine black too to tie in with black mirror caps when I get round to getting them fitted (silver car), but not sure if I could be bothered with the hassle!


Thanks I'm glad you like it
I am happy I did it now but fitting wasn't fun and I have worked in a bodyshop for 17 years 
I have to say the mirrors and fuel flaps on these cars have to be the worst there is


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Think my next mod has to be these,I don't mind the oem wheels but I do like to be different
[/quote]

New wheel choice looks good. Interesting to see on the car


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

Comparison shots

[/URL


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Nope I am a convert to the black now I have seen more photos! Looks reminiscent of the old JPS Lotus livery.

Can I ask you how you exactly take off the fuel filler? Mine has got the clouding on and I purchased one from a breakers yard to swap over.


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

illingworth22 said:


> Nope I am a convert to the black now I have seen more photos! Looks reminiscent of the old JPS Lotus livery.
> 
> Can I ask you how you exactly take off the fuel filler? Mine has got the clouding on and I purchased one from a breakers yard to swap over.


If I can figure out how to stop this forum logging me out every couple of minutes I will happily post you some instructions 
However I have twice now written full instructions and when I have hit the submit button I have been logged out then returned to find my post gone 
I pad could be in pieces very shortly [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Kinnard said:


> illingworth22 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope I am a convert to the black now I have seen more photos! Looks reminiscent of the old JPS Lotus livery.
> ...


Ha I know the feeling..... The best forum is the worst! Here is a tip, type the reply in Word or a similar program and use the famous Copy nd Past!


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok
There are three alen key bolts located inside the surround,one at 1o'clock,another at 5 and the last at 8o'clock remove these 
Then there is a small spring loaded clip,( location is shown in picture) you need to poke a small screwdriver in the middle of this clip then pry it inwards towards the filler nozzle,if you let go it will spring back.
Now the only thing keeping the unit in place will be a gasket sealer that it is bonded in with, this is a soft sealer and will release with a bit of force.
Then you need to release the cable,you can do this at either the filler surround,two small Phillips screws or at the lock actuator, for this you will need to remove the inner quarter panel upholstery 
I chose the two screws they are tricky to get on to but I didn't want to risk breaking my upholstery as audi like to use really strong clips on there upholstery 
I hope this helps


----------

